# Climber 4 Higher



## Major Woody (Aug 16, 2006)

Looking for work in the Eastern TN, Northern GA, Western, NC on a temp basis will travel, have own equipment, Arbor master trained, eight years experiance climbing with and without hooks. Technical and light pruning and removal. Please contact at [email protected] for questions and more info.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## vharrison2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hmmm, with and without ropes? Please explain that!!


----------



## mpatch (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm assuming he meant w/o spikes. (I hope)


----------



## Major Woody (Sep 13, 2006)

*Fifure it out*

If I have to explain that then you are attempting to insult my intellegence. In which case I am not interested in working for you.:sword:


----------



## Major Woody (Sep 13, 2006)

*Thank you mpatch!*

My appologies I should have said with or without hooks. However; that too may have confused the simple minded. Further I asure you I am very qualified and can provide work history, references and pictures if needed.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 13, 2006)

How high? My intellegence doesn't understand.


----------



## The WoodButcher (Sep 18, 2006)

*Wow*

It's an insult fest! You boys play nice now opcorn:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 18, 2006)

Major Woody said:


> Looking for work in the Eastern TN, Northern GA, Western, NC on a temp basis will travel, have own equipment, Arbor master trained, eight years experiance climbing with and without ropes. Technical and light pruning. Please contact at [email protected] for questions and more info.:greenchainsaw:




Friend, if you are looking for job, you might think about having someone proof read your advertisement before you post it next time. Just trying to help.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 18, 2006)

Give the guy a break. He is just looking for work. Also a sense of humor goes a long way.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 18, 2006)

TackleTree said:


> Give the guy a break. He is just looking for work. Also a sense of humor goes a long way.



He seems to be lacking both at the moment.


----------



## vharrison2 (Sep 25, 2006)

Major Woody said:


> My appologies I should have said with or without hooks. However; that too may have confused the simple minded. Further I asure you I am very qualified and can provide work history, references and pictures if needed.



Thanks for the apologies, I was not trying to insult you. I understand now that you meant hooks!


----------



## Major Woody (Sep 25, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Friend, if you are looking for job, you might think about having someone proof read your advertisement before you post it next time. Just trying to help.


Thanks


----------



## Major Woody (Sep 25, 2006)

TackleTree said:


> Give the guy a break. He is just looking for work. Also a sense of humor goes a long way.


Thanks


----------



## Major Woody (Sep 25, 2006)

vharrison2 said:


> Thanks for the apologies, I was not trying to insult you. I understand now that you meant hooks!


No Problem


----------



## Major Woody (Sep 25, 2006)

:deadhorse:


Husky137 said:


> How high? My intellegence doesn't understand.


:welcome:


----------



## Major Woody (Sep 25, 2006)

Husky137 said:


> He seems to be lacking both at the moment.


:censored: U!


----------



## clearance (Sep 25, 2006)

Major Woody? Sounds like Beavis and Butthead. "Beavis, when I see that chick, uhh, like I get a major woody"


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 25, 2006)

So, are you a climber for higher (how high?) or a climber for hire?:deadhorse:


----------



## mpatch (Sep 25, 2006)

Husky137 said:


> So, are you a climber for higher (how high?) or a climber for hire?:deadhorse:




That's some funny sh!t!


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 27, 2006)

"Climber for Higher" It's a great pun!


----------

